# صيغة الأمر من يُعطي



## Alfath

السلام عليكم،

أسألكم جميعًا عن فعل الأمر. كيف يُصرَّف فعل الأمر من  كلمة يُعطي


----------



## Amirali1383koohi

وعلیکم السلام


_أَنْتِ أَعْطِي_
_أَنْتُنَّ أَعْطِينَ_


_أَنْتَ أَعْطِ_
_أَنْتُمْ أَعْطُوا_


_أَنْتُمَاأَعْطِيَا_


----------

